# Using Tea for Breeding



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Okay so i have been reading some of the further posts on this site and i came across that people use tea in there betta water and i am not familiar with this idea, if someone could shed some light on this it would be great. Like what kind of tea, decaff, or normal, how much for how long etc. As i would like to experiement if tea works betta than no tea. Thanks for any help!


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

That sounds interesting. I'd definitely like to know more about that.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Ya i know i think mr. vampire uses that meathod but im not sure


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've heard of it but I haven't read anything about it. I think MrVampire was going to try it. I don't know if he ever did or not.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I've heard of it but I haven't read anything about it. I think MrVampire was going to try it. I don't know if he ever did or not.


Well i read on one of his posts that he was going to use tea but the posts didnt go very far and there were no updates so i was just curious if this method actually works i would think tea wouldnt be good for bettas, if anything use like stained driftwood water because it will soften the water just like tea and it doesnt harm the fish


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

I think he probably meant he was going to use tea leaves instead of tea bags. Because those tea bags go through a lot of processes to be how they are. I don't see how the bettas would like that even if it was only left in there to add just a hint to the water not completely change it to tea.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

okay well even if it was just tea leaves and not a tea bag, isnt the the bag just grinded up tea leaves in a thorw away bag instead of just leaves? I dont think, or i should say i dont know if it would make a difference if it was a tea bag or a tea leaf wouldnt the end result still be the same regardless of what form it is in?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Indian almond leaf is good to use for breeding but I don't know where to get it.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

I think some transhipers from aquabid gives them away


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Indian almond leaf is good to use for breeding but I don't know where to get it.


I know indian almond leaves are good but they are hard to access her that is why i am asking about the tea thing. I know a website that will ship to Canada and they have indian almond leaves, indian almond leave bags, microworms, brineshrimp etc. basically all the nessecaties for breeding bettas. They sell them for a very good price like i mean dirty cheap, however the catch the shipping costs through the roof for like a 30 cent order or whatever so thats why i dont really use them.


----------



## Suay Naam (Dec 2, 2009)

I found a nice bit of information on Indian Almond Leaves on Bettas R' Us.

This is copied... 

*Indian Almond Leaves*_ are excellent additions for your spawning supplies. Use these leaves to condition your spawning tanks, or even your Betta's home! These leaves naturally decrease the PH level of the water, softening it to simulate natural breeding conditions. Also aids in the recovery of damaged fins. The tannin naturally colors the water, so don't be alarmed! These leaves will increase the vigor of your bettas and also promote spawning._ _  These leaves are naturally fallen and sun dried. Our leaves are totally organic, no chemicals are used on the trees. They are imported directly from Thailand in the Nakhon Sawan province._


Link is here. http://www.bettasrus.net/stock/supplies.htm


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

yes i do know that however i was trying to see if people use regular human tea, because i have heard of cases where it has been used. Thanks for the info though, and welcome to the forum


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

If anyone is interested you can use decaf. tea for breeding betta. i did some major research and found it can be quite useful, although not as good as black water or IAL but better than just regular water. But i found blackwater at my lfs so i dont need to use this but if anyone else cant find it, this would work just find.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Lethbridge said:


> Well i read on one of his posts that he was going to use tea but the posts didnt go very far and there were no updates so i was just curious if this method actually works i would think tea wouldnt be good for bettas, if anything use like stained driftwood water because it will soften the water just like tea and it doesnt harm the fish


 I was going to try it but I settled for Atison Betta Spa, worked everytime I tried.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Well for the people that don't have access to stuff like that they can use dcaf. tea


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Lethbridge said:


> Well for the people that don't have access to stuff like that they can use dcaf. tea


Right. Though, here Atisons is expensive and comes in limited quantitiy so I might use the tea but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

ordering online can be quite cheap, as well blackwater is another cheap alternative


----------

